# Back Again



## mrsnelson78 (Apr 22, 2019)

I had an account a few years ago and can't remember my login (I don't have the same email) so I'm starting from scratch. Anyway, my name is Bree. I seem to remember being able to buy and trade hard to find discontinued make up from other members here which is what brought me back. I've been clinging for dear life to whats left of my YSL RV lipstick in Praline Delight #24  but it is almost gone. I know Nyx had a silimar hue in Rea but its just not the same...


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 22, 2019)

Welcome back!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 23, 2019)

Happy to have you back!


----------

